# Nurburgring 24 hrs



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

In the absence of BMW-Schnitzer Team, Manthey Racing won this year's 24 hours race at the infamous Nurburgring in a 911 GT3.

The real success achieved the private Schubert Team with a 250hp powered 120d and finished the race 5th.










Copyright 24-Rennen.de


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> The real success achieved the private Schubert Team with a 250hp powered 120d and finished the race 5th.


I'm a BMW fan and all, but I think that describes the bone stock V8 Vantage that finished 24th (4th in class) better.

http://www.autoblog.com/2006/06/19/iron-man-aston-martin-v8-vantage-completes-nurburgring-24-in-pr/


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> In the absence of BMW-Schnitzer Team, Manthey Racing won this year's 24 hours race at the infamous Nurburgring in a 911 GT3.
> 
> The real success achieved the private Schubert Team with a 250hp powered 120d and finished the race 5th.
> 
> ...


Wow, that pretty good if they are a private team, but got some support from BMW Financial. The 1 series does not make the greatest looking race car . . .


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

I watched their progress on the live timing on and off during the race. There were a few M3's that got up there pretty well placed that faded towards the end. I hope BMW and Schnitzer will be back with something exciting next year.


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

Whatever happened to the M Coupe racer? I thought the Red Bull Duller team were gonna run it there?


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

The M Coupe's are not supposed to be ready until later in July. I still haven't seen any news about testing of the M Coupe going on. 

Alex has there been any news in Europe?

There's talk about PTG running the Coupe here, but no details. Bill Auberlen did comment during the Mid Ohio ALMS race that they would be OK when the new car came out. Whatever that meant.


----------

